

Wanna learn JavaScript? Here are 15 video lectures (with key ideas written out) - pkrumins
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/learning-javascript-programming-language-through-video-lectures

======
apstuff
Nice job Peteris. Takes time to be that detailed. Thank you.

You're right tho'. Good video tutorials for programming related topics are not
easy to come by. Takes a lot of pre and post production to do them right. I've
never liked the 'speaker as feature' approach either with fuzzy ppt slides
inserted. It seems I'm always trying to look at the screen in the background
while the speaker is front-center walking back and forth next to the lecturn.

~~~
pkrumins
Thanks for your comment!

We are quite lucky that so many high quality video lectures are being posted
online for free! I love them all!

------
lpgauth
<http://developer.yahoo.com/yui/theater/>

